# [Indian NR] Square-1 Single by Nikhil Panju 15.84



## Kesava Kirupa (Jan 15, 2014)




----------



## aashritspidey (Jan 15, 2014)

that post solve discussion


----------



## Nihahhat (Jan 15, 2014)

Wow, great work!


----------



## Kesava Kirupa (Jan 17, 2014)

aashritspidey said:


> that post solve discussion


IKR


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jan 17, 2014)

I'm regretting not going full-out Indian for Fantasy Cubing. All these records :'(


----------



## Outsmash (Jan 25, 2014)

Thank you =]


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 25, 2014)

Damn, Indian competitors are awesome. Here, people get NRs and it's just "meh" 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=McQzm8uYJQ0

See the nonexistant reaction to Skewb WR?


----------

